# tomber - auxiliaire être / avoir



## anasabidi

Bonjour

Le verbe "tomber" au passer composé, se conjugue avec "être" ou "avoir" ?

"je suis tombé amoureux" ; "tu es bien tombé" ; "j' ai tombé sur votre annonce" ; "j'ai tombé sur lui"

Merci!!


----------



## frenchaudrey

le verbe "tomber" se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire "être"


----------



## Maître Capello

Lorsqu'il est intransitif ou transitif indirect, le verbe _tomber_ se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire _être_.

_Je *suis* tombé amoureux._
_Tu *es* bien tombé._
_Je *suis* tombé sur votre annonce._
_Je *suis* tombé sur lui._

Il se conjugue en revanche avec l'auxiliaire _avoir_ lorsqu'il est transitif direct.

_Il *a* tombé la veste._
_Il *a* tombé le masque._
_Il *a* tombé beaucoup de filles dans sa vie._
_Il *a* tombé son adversaire._
_Il *a* tombé le seau dans le puits._ (désuet)


----------



## anasabidi

Bonjour

je voudrais savoir la différence entre : "avoir tombé sur... et être tombés sur..." ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

La différence s'exprime assez simplement : "avoir _tombé sur_" est incorrect !

Dans un usage _intransitif_, le verbe "tomber" s'utilise toujours avec l'_auxiliaire_ "être".


----------



## aider

"Tomber quelque chose" (transitif) est d'ailleurs assez peu fréquent.

Dans le sens "abattre".

"Tomber la chemise", "Marc a tombé trois filles", "tomber le masque"... je n'en vois pas des centaines...


----------



## anasabidi

1) sur le Web j'ai trouvé cela : "*j'ai tombé sur mon dos*" ; "*j'ai tombé sur ton profil*" ; "*j'ai ouvert la porte et je suis/ai tombé sur lui*"
2) pour dire : tomber quelque chose, on ajoute le verbe faire ? ex : "*J'ai fait tombé mon verre sur le tapis*" .


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Toutes les propositions :


> 1) sur le Web j'ai trouvé cela : "*j'ai tombé sur mon dos*" ; "*j'ai tombé sur ton profil*" ; "*j'ai ouvert la porte et je suis/ai tombé sur lui*"


 sont fautives 
_Faire tomber_ est correct


----------



## Roméo31

- Les  expressions formées correctement avec "tomber" et l'auxiliaire "avoir" (construction transitive directe) sont, *en général,* *familières ou très populaires. *Il n'en est pas ainsi toutefois de  "tomber un adversaire" (terminologie sportive, notamment en matière de lutte).

- A celles déjà indiquées par aider, on peut ajouter "tomber un adversaire" ("le lutteur* a *tombé son adversaire") , "tomber la veste", "tomber un vêtement",  "tomber un mec" ("le battre, le mettre à terre"), "tomber les cœurs" ("séduire", populaire), "tomber un record" ("le battre")...

-  A noter que _le Trésor de la langue française informatisé _ considère "tomber qqc" ("qqch.") comme vieux ("vx") mais pas comme incorrect (_le GRLF _ne condamne pas non plus l'ex. ci-dessous) :



> *II. *_Vx_.     *Tomber qqc.
> **A.  *Provoquer la chute de quelque chose. _Il lui revenait peu à peu cette finesse de sens qui percevait les plus légers émois de sa ferme; ce qui lui faisait dire en entrant du labour: «Vous* avez tombé les seaux *dans le puits», parce qu'il ne voyait pas pendu au clou habituel le crochet qui servait à les retirer_ (GIONO, _Naissance de l'Odyssée_, 1938, p. 162).



Cela étant, il convient, bien évidemment, d'écrire et de dire : "Vous avez *fait *tomber votre sac" ! Toutefois, cela devrait nous  conduire, le cas échéant,   à faire preuve de moins de sévérité envers un élève ou un étudiant qui use, occasionnellement ou accidentellement, de la construction "avoir + tomber + qqch."..


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens de lire ici qu'on peut préférer utiliser « avoir » avec « tomber » comme le verbe auxiliaire quand on forme le passé composé, le texte admettant que ça n’est pas l’usage standard mais dans certains contextes préférables. Dans l’exemple du texte, une femme tombe sur la neige dans la rue : comme la femme est debout quand elle parle et pas toujours dans la condition « tombée » (assise sur la rue), elle dit, « j’ai tombé ».

Je sais que ça n’est pas standard, mais pourquoi ça n’est pas standard ? Il me semble très logique de distinguer entre l’état (si la femme est toujours dans la condition tombée) et l’événement fini (la femme était tombée : maintenant elle est debout, et l’auxiliaire « avoir » sert à signifier que la condition n’existe plus). D’ailleurs, « j’ai tombé » : peut-on l’entendre en France aussi, ou seulement au Québéc ?

Merci beaucoup d’avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est inapproprié de vouloir parler d'état uniquement parce qu'un verbe serait conjugué avec l'auxiliaire _être_. En particulier, lorsque l'on dit _je suis tombé_, il ne s'agit pas d'un état, mais bien d'une action.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je n'ai encore jamais entendu un francophone européen dire _j'ai tombé_ au lieu de _je suis tombé_…


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Je ne peux pas me prononcer pour l'ensemble des Français, mais « _J'ai tombé_ » me semble totalement inusité en France. On utilise seulement l'auxiliaire _avoir _lorsque _tomber _signifie _enlever un vêtement _: _tomber la chemise, tomber la veste_. Cela reste familier, cependant.

En outre, le mot _tombé(e) _ne s'utilise habituellement pas pour parler d'un état. Si quelqu'un tombe devant vous, vous pouvez dire « _Elle est tombée_ » : cela décrit l'action qui vient de se produire. Si vous voyez quelqu'un allongé sur le sol et que vous voulez décrire son état / sa position, vous ne diriez pas « _Elle est _"_tombée_" _(maintenant) _» par opposition à_ Elle est debout_. Vous pouvez dire _Elle est au sol, elle est à terre_, ou _elle est allongée._

_Elle est tombée_ signifie forcément _Elle est tombée il y a quelques instants, dans le passé_.


----------



## Nawaq

la seule fois où j'ai entendu "j'ai tombé", c'était de la bouche de ma nièce, qui marchait pas encore très bien, et parler pas encore très bien non plus d'ailleurs...


----------



## jekoh

Il y a quelques années, dans une émission satirique, on faisait dire au patineur Philippe Candeloro « j'm'ai tombé », pour caricaturer son français parfois approximatif.


----------



## littlepond

Merci beaucoup pour toutes vos réponses !



Oddmania said:


> Si vous voyez quelqu'un allongé sur le sol et que vous voulez décrire son état / sa position, vous ne diriez pas « _Elle est _"_tombée_" _(maintenant) _» par opposition à_ Elle est debout_. Vous pouvez dire _Elle est au sol, elle est à terre_, ou _elle est allongée._
> 
> _Elle est tombée_ signifie forcément _Elle est tombée il y a quelques instants, dans le passé_.



Oui, certainement, « je suis tombé » n’est pas en opposition par rapport à « je suis debout ». Dans le texte québécois, il s’agissait d’une femme, qui était tombée, mais quand elle parle, elle s’est remise debout, alors elle n’est plus dans la condition « tombée ».

Il semble alors qu’en Europe cette distinction n’existe pas. Y-a-t-il des francophones du Québéc (et d’autres pays francophones qui ne sont pas tous en Europe) ici qui peuvent décrire un peu comment se passe-t-il chez eux ? Est-ce que dans la langue parlée au Québéc, on peut entendre vraiment « j’ai tombé » ?


----------



## jekoh

littlepond said:


> Oui, certainement, « je suis tombé » n’est pas en opposition par rapport à « je suis debout ». Dans le texte québécois, il s’agissait d’une femme, qui était tombée, mais *quand elle parle, elle s’est remise debout, alors elle n’est plus dans la condition « tombée ».*


Elle ne l'est ni plus ni moins que quand elle était encore à terre.


----------



## littlepond

Merci, vous avez raison : une fois tombé, on a/est tombé … Pourtant, je parlais de l'utilisation de « être » … Regardez no. 4 dans le fil ici. Je suis + adj. --> Je suis (maintenant) -- tombé. Ce qui est aussi l'explication dans le texte québécois présenté.


----------



## Maître Capello

littlepond said:


> Pourtant, je parlais de l'utilisation de « être » … Regardez no. 4 dans le fil ici. Je suis + adj. --> Je suis (maintenant) -- tombé.


J'ai bien peur que cette explication ne soit erronée… Comme je l'ai laissé entendre plus haut, il ne faut pas absolument vouloir considérer les participes passés des verbes conjugués avec l'auxiliaire _être_ comme des adjectifs, comme des états. En particulier, il est faux de considérer _tombé_ comme un état.


----------



## littlepond

Merci beaucoup, Maître, pour votre réponse !


----------



## la_isla

jai une question a propos de ça aussi...c'était un jour ferié hier (mardi) et aujourd'hui j'ai voulu dire que c'était bien que le jour ferié ait tombé mardi. - est-ce la bonne phrase ? ou est-ce que c'est "c'était bien que le jour ferié SOIT tombé mardi" ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Comme indiqué dans les réponses précédentes, "tomber" s'utilise toujours avec _l'auxiliaire "être"_, en dehors de quelques cas d'usage particuliers qui relèvent d'un langage populaire.


----------

